# Hario Buono as stove top kettle



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone use a buono on a stove/hob/cooking stove etc? If so how well does it work? I imagine the whole body gets extremely hot. Do you find water boils quickly on it? What about only boiling a small amount of water?

Thanks


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm sure I've seen it used effectively on a induction hob before. Think they filled it from a swanky hot water tap to reduce heating time though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep. Use a Bonavita and Hario stove top kettles on cooking stoves. Used it on induction and ring hobs - not gas as yet. Tend to use a pan to heat the water to near boiling (just personal preference) decant into the kettle and bring to boil. It's fine with a small amount of water too - I use Volvic and measure what I need so when I'm down to the end of the last pour, there's not a lot in the kettle. I keep popping the kettle back on the hob to heat up between pours to make sure water going into the filter is at the temp I want. Should boil from scratch pretty efficiently as it's pretty thin steel. Never had any problems with the handle getting hot.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Good stuff, thanks guys. What about a gas hob, which is what I have. Probably get a few burn marks on bottom after awhile?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Good stuff, thanks guys. What about a gas hob, which is what I have. Probably get a few burn marks on bottom after awhile?


Should work fine but, as you say, you'll get burn marks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I use mine on gas and the bottom is OK so far


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool! Have to try and get my uber cosy shipped here as old outlaw333 already proved it fits perfectly. Hardly need it tho with ambient temps around 35...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My daughter uses hers on a gas hob but with a dispersion plate - as i use if I'm using a stove top. That prevents burn marks.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just to report back, Buono works very well on a gas hob/stove. Its such a beautiful object, pictures don't do it justice. It does say in the instructions not to boil small amounts of water at a time however.


----------

